# Butterfly HM Pair Critique



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey guys!

After my Tiger Butterfly x Marble spawn matures and I breed my Koi pair, I will be breeding two lovely Irid Butterflies.

To start off, I'm in love with the male's finnage, but not so much his form. I'm in love with the female's form, but not her finnage, so hopefully they balance out.

Without further ado:

Male;









Female;









Also, I would like name suggestions ;-) .


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

How about Suijin for the male (Japanese water god)
And Kami for the female ( Kami is the guardian of the fishing folk, and a patron saint of fertility, motherhood, and easy childbirth)

Beautiful guy and girl.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Beautiful names! I'll note them .


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

May I do a little critique? As I assume you want one since you put them in the show section? Or should I not? Haha  they are very beautiful! We may need to share and meet each other IRL. Since I can see you live blue butterfly's. As do I!

I'll just go with a small critique-

Male:

Not sure if it's me but the dorsal of the male seems minimal. He need some more growing to do. His front of the dorsal should point towards his head I believe and should be a straight flat dorsal, no ridges interrupting the flow of his dorsal, but unfortunately he does.

His anal is decent degenitaley can be worked on. Remover you want a sharp "D" shape.

His anal is a tad bit long.

Female:I honestly don't see decent form in the female, her anal should be similar to a male reaching 180 degrees.
Her dorsal should be a fan shape and it seems like any other female. The dorsal isn't really show worthy but you can even that put in future spawn! Anal is a bit long.

Pattern:

I like it. They make a sharp cut and its 50/50 spread out throughout the tail.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for the critique 

I don't just live blue butterflies...I breath blue butterflies.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hehe as do I!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Who knows? Maybe we could be Betta breeding partners.


----------

